
Medicare card details of every Australian currently up for sale on the dark web - gorans
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/consumer-security/medicare-details-of-every-australian-currently-up-for-sale-on-the-dark-web-20170703-gx40ow.html
======
thisrod
The title is misleading. There isn't a mass dump of Medicare records, there's
just some crook in DHS who will email you a single record in return for $30,
presumably in bitcoin. No doubt there are a dozen crooks who will print the
same record for $30 cash.

------
Pitarou
Just curious:

If I was an Australian citizen and I wanted access to my full medical records,
would it be cheaper / easier to go through legal or illegal channels?

